# From Aruba



## Rik_Aruba (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi everybody,
Finally i joined as a member after many years as an onlooker. We are right now building a small dingy for our to buy small cruiser. We will be actively searching and learning during our participation on this wondrful site.
Salud,
Rik


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## Rik_Aruba (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Donna!


----------



## deow (Dec 25, 2011)

I wish I could be learning to sail in Aruba right now, but I still have to wait a little longer to take my CYA courses.

Welcome to Sailnet


----------



## Rik_Aruba (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks deow, 
Soon enough you will be sailing. Wind here now is not good for learning. 28 knots with 32 knots gusts... 
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Rik_Aruba (Mar 2, 2012)

This is the dingy I am building: 
Boat Number One
In my mind I see her as the tender for my sailboat, which I do not have yet. Used to own a Catalina 22 sport, wonderful boat, and sailed it around the south coast here. Now I am researching and finding my next vessel. I intend to learn more on Sailnet so my choice becomes a better one.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Rik_Aruba (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks WanderingStar. Wait till she is painted and geared up!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sure. I've built a dinghy too. The step I most loved before launching was completing the planking. She suddenly looked like a real boat.


----------



## Rik_Aruba (Mar 2, 2012)

I have some pics with the paint but don't know how to upload them here... they are on the blog


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Rik, welcome to Sailnet! Nice looking boat project ... enjoy. Wish I'd found this thread sooner - just back from 2 weeks vacation in Aruba, we could have met up while we were there. (Maybe next year.)


----------



## Rik_Aruba (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi wingNwing,

Thanks for your compliment. Hope you had a wonderful time on our island. Did you sail around here?

Rik


----------



## Rik_Aruba (Mar 2, 2012)

Still waiting for wind to come down a bit. It is around 30 knots these days but expected to lower to around 20 knots this weekend. Will finish the hull-painting then. In mean time work on all the inside panels so they are ready for installation.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Rik_Aruba said:


> Hi wingNwing,
> 
> Thanks for your compliment. Hope you had a wonderful time on our island. Did you sail around here?
> 
> Rik


We did, as always, have a wonderful time. I'll post up some photos when I get a chance. As for sailing, not this time; mostly diving, since its one thing we can't do at home. Sometimes we'll rent a small sailboat, laser or sunfish, and sail for a couple of hours but as you noted, the winds were pretty strong the last few days.

Good luck with your weekend project!


----------

